# Commuting with a Carradice - Issues/Observations



## martint235 (9 May 2012)

Ok a while ago I bought a Carradice Nelson Longflap saddlebag for when I go to Dieppe, doing the LEL etc. Today I thought I'd try using it for my commute instead of a backpack. Here's the pros and cons from the route in:

Pros

It doesn't put pressure on my cracked rib. Particularly important at the mo.
It kept everything dry.
I felt "free-er" on the bike

Cons

It made the bike feel weird particularly out of the saddle
There are no internal pockets for stuff like cufflinks, watch, tiepin etc
It's all buckles and straps so seems a bit of a faff.

I've managed to rig up a shoulder strap for it for when I'm moving around through the building which is good. For the other cons I suppose it's just a case of getting used to a change in routine (I could stop wearing a tie I suppose).

Does anyone have any tips for adapting?


----------



## BSRU (9 May 2012)

Apparently there is a new mount coming out in the summer which reduces the bouncing around of the saddle back.


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2012)

BSRU said:


> Apparently there is a new mount coming out in the summer which reduces the bouncing around of the saddle back.


 I forgot to mention I do have a bagman so I didn't notice it bouncing around too much. When out of the saddle, it's just that there's extra weight behind the back wheel where I'm not used to it.


----------



## BSRU (9 May 2012)

The new mount clamps to the saddle rails and the seat post, the mount I have only clamps to the saddle rails and it does move up and down, not a lot I should say.


----------



## fatblokish (9 May 2012)

Leave the jewellery at home?


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2012)

fatblokish said:


> Leave the jewellery at home?


 I have thought of that but standards need to be maintained!!


----------



## Moodyman (9 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> Does anyone have any tips for adapting?


 
Like any change from the norm, you will get used to it very quickly.

My bike felt weird when i first started using two full panniers - especially on descents.

Now it feels weird unloaded.


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2012)

You'll get used to the weight. Then you'll find 'unladen' bikes feel wierd !


----------



## Jezston (9 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> It's all buckles and straps so seems a bit of a faff.


 
I have a Cadet, which I think is the same as yours but without the side pockets. Thinking of getting a junior as the Cadet is actually a little unecessary large for the commute (sure I can fit basic tools and a change of clothes in the Junior) and was planning on unstitching the leather straps and sticking on some velcro.


----------



## gaz (9 May 2012)

For things like cufflinks, watches etc... I split them up by wrapping them in a plastic bag, this also adds a bit of protection from other things in the bag.

You get used to the extra weight that is further back and higher up. It feels very weird to me every time i'm out of the saddle on a bike without a carradice bag or a pannier bag.


----------



## Scoosh (9 May 2012)

Put your watch, cufflinks, tie-pin etc in a (small) zip-loc bag in the saddlebag. Easier to locate on arrival, all together and safe.

This is assuming your side-pockets are full of the cycling-specific-carry-at-all-times-stuff like spare tubes, bonk rations .... 

You could also put your week's supply of clothings in it at the start of the week and bring it home in dribs and drabs; it's a very large bag, the Nelson Longflap  (just sold mine - replaced with a Barley  )


----------



## Herzog (9 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> There are no internal pockets for stuff like cufflinks, watch, tiepin etc


 
I hope there's room for your bowler; standards have to be maintained, even on a bike!


----------



## BentMikey (9 May 2012)

I love my carradice (longflap camper), it's super bike kit.


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2012)

I actually find riding the 'other' road bikes without any 'commute addons' difficult at first as they are hard to hold on to, until your muscles get used to the feel again.


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. I think the small plastic bag idea is a good one and I'll try that tomorrow.

I find the Nelson has just enough room for all my stuff for the day plus sandwiches (if I don't use the longflap capability). I've yet to try fitting my laptop in it (but I'm leaving this for a bit given my recent tendency of losing contact with the road!!)


----------



## wiggydiggy (9 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ok a while ago I bought a Carradice Nelson Longflap saddlebag for when I go to Dieppe, doing the LEL etc. Today I thought I'd try using it for my commute instead of a backpack. Here's the pros and cons from the route in:
> 
> Pros
> 
> ...


 

Hi There

I use a Barley (9 litres) or Longflap Lowsaddle (15litres) depending on how much I carry, the fist tip I have is to use a Bagman Support. Although the weight will still be on the saddle it will stop swinging as much, if you get the QR version you only now have 1 strap to faff with rather than 3 and for the Nelson you'd need the expedition model. Do measure before you buy though as if your saddle is low it may not fit.

For packing, I sometimes use a washbag as a inner bag for smaller items but tend to just have everything in the main compartment. I think my main difference is I can commute in my work clothes so I don't have cufflinks/ties etc to carry.

Carrying it I use a shoulder strap from a fishing bag I had, it looks pretty much like any other shoulder/courier bag like this although the rear lights can give it away!

Ps Did you go Green (yay!) or Black (Boo Hiss!)?


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2012)

Black for better reflective purposes on LEL and when I'm riding during the night (e.g. my proposed Nelson ride will be kicking off at around midnight, hope to be in Nuneaton by 6am).


----------



## potsy (9 May 2012)

wiggydiggy said:


> Do measure before you buy though as *if your saddle is low* it may not fit.


You've obviously never seen lelly


----------



## clarion (9 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> You'll get used to the weight. Then you'll find 'unladen' bikes feel wierd !


 
Absolutely!

I use a Super C (slightly smaller than a Camper Longflap, but still huge). It dampens the movement of the bike, so I can honk in a much straighter line. My saddlebag carries all kinds of stuff, including tools, spares, and first aid kit. If I want to go shopping, I can fit a few bits & pieces in the Super C, but, if I want to pick up more, I have the small Super C panniers.

On most of my bikes I have the Bagman QR attachment, but a pannier rack, so the saddlebag sits on that. On my Woodrup, it is on a full Bagman Expedition.

Carrying it off the bike is the worst downside. You can attach a strap to the rings on the top, but the stitching isn't quite strong enough for regular use (and I use mine every day - carrying it at some point most days).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 May 2012)

the pendulum effect can be wearing if you are an out-of-the-saddle traffic light sprinter it's true. But I'm not. (However since I bought a Crumpler Seedy 3 bag secondhand off User I've scarcely moved on the bike without it strapped to me)

I compartmentalise mine with waitrose carrier bags, zip loc and a couple of lezyne caddy sacks. Standards must be maintained as you say.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 May 2012)

clarion said:


> Carrying it off the bike is the worst downside. You can attach a strap to the rings on the top, but the stitching isn't quite strong enough for regular use (and I use mine every day - carrying it at some point most days).


The SQR jobbie thing I use, butt ugly but effective, has a handy carry handle.


----------



## clarion (9 May 2012)

I don't like having a piece of hardware to poke me. I leave the rack on the bike.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 May 2012)

clarion said:


> I don't like having a piece of hardware to poke me. I leave the rack on the bike.


small price to pay if you've a fleet the size of mine


----------



## Brandane (9 May 2012)

BSRU said:


> The new mount clamps to the saddle rails and the seat post, the mount I have only clamps to the saddle rails and it does move up and down, not a lot I should say.


 
I found that a bungee cord does a good job of keeping my Carradice steady. Attach one end to the metal hoops on top of the bag, then round the bag and seatpost, back onto the metal hoop on the other side of the top of the bag. Cheapskate solution but it works!


----------



## BSRU (9 May 2012)

Brandane said:


> I found that a bungee cord does a good job of keeping my Carradice steady. Attach one end to the metal hoops on top of the bag, then round the bag and seatpost, back onto the metal hoop on the other side of the top of the bag. Cheapskate solution but it works!


Cheers I will give it a go.


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2012)

Mine seems steady just sat on the bagman with a strap around the bagman support, it's just the back of the bike that seems to sway more when I'm out of the saddle. As people have said I'm sure I'll get used to it.

My shoulder strap came from a laptop case that I don't need.

The caddy idea is a good one, cheers Greg.

And yes, as Potsy alluded to, there really is no issue with the space between my saddle and the rear wheel, could probably fit a full Army backpack in that space!!


----------



## gambatte (9 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> The SQR jobbie thing I use, butt ugly but effective, has a handy carry handle.


 
Same here, used with a Barley... (proper traditional green)


----------



## wiggydiggy (9 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> Mine seems steady just sat on the bagman with a strap around the bagman support, it's just the back of the bike that seems to sway more when I'm out of the saddle. As people have said I'm sure I'll get used to it.
> 
> My shoulder strap came from a laptop case that I don't need.
> 
> ...


 
Supurb - The Bagman Expedition (QR or standard) will offer a lot of support as its quite a bit thing, some people swear by the SQR support that attaches to the seat post but I think it lacks a certain style


----------



## potsy (9 May 2012)

wiggydiggy said:


> Supurb - The Bagman Expedition (QR or standard) will offer a lot of support as its quite a bit thing, some people swear by the SQR support that attaches to the seat post but I think it lacks a certain style


----------



## MrJamie (9 May 2012)

I use the SQR Tour, which i really like and its got a valuables pocket. A bit more modern looking, nice drawstring and clip close instead of straps, but it does look a hell of a lot less like a man-bag when you take it into a pub in normal clothes. Amazingly it also perfectly holds a 12 pack of beer with space for snacks - although despite being aerodynamic, the high position of the weight is odd for balance and probably not good for the bag/bracket.

I just realised this "review" might aswell say "if youre an alcoholic this is the bag for you!".


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2012)

potsy said:


> View attachment 9165


Cheers Potsy! I couldn't get to my pic from work. Rather than the saddlepack in the pic I now have the expedition bagman attached and there's still room for that light to be fitted underneath on the seatpost!


----------



## wiggydiggy (9 May 2012)

martint235 said:


> Cheers Potsy! I couldn't get to my pic from work. Rather than the saddlepack in the pic I now have the expedition bagman attached and there's still room for that light to be fitted underneath on the seatpost!


 
Jesus do you look like this?!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 May 2012)

wiggydiggy said:


> Supurb - The Bagman Expedition (QR or standard) will offer a lot of support as its quite a bit thing, some people swear by the SQR support that attaches to the seat post but I think it lacks a certain style


I swear by the SQR and I think it lacks any style at all. Ghastly looking thing. Fortunately once on the bike I can't see it.


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2012)

wiggydiggy said:


> Jesus do you look like this?!


That was my nickname at school for a few years. In fact even though I'm now 43 there are a fair few people in Lancashire that only know me as Stretch.


----------



## RedRider (9 May 2012)

I wrap my tools (pump/spanner) in a tea towel and attach them to the wooden dowelling with an old toe clip strap (a tip I picked up here I think) but with a couple of zip ties and some fettling ingenuity I reckon some sort of zipped purse for smaller bits and bobs could be hung from the dowelling in a similar way.

I love the look of my Nelson (black version..yay) and I've been blown away by how waterproof it's proved over recent weeks.

Mine came with metal 'D' hooks already in place for a shoulder strap which must be a recent innovation. Very handy.

The only issue has been the quick release (saddle rail clamp version). The little finger handles you pull back to release the bag have fallen out one after the other causing the small sprung bars which the bag hangs from to ping out of the side, lost forever. Carradice replaced these by return of post and free of charge (made me feel all warm inside) and I've solved the prooblem by superglueing the new finger handles firmly in place.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2012)

wiggydiggy said:


> Jesus do you look like this?!


 
Get rid of the hair and add a couple of big ears and it's not far off...


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Get rid of the hair and add a couple of big ears and it's not far off...


Oi! Ginger watch it!


----------



## Mista Preston (9 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Get rid of the hair and add a couple of big ears and it's not far off...


what he said


----------



## clarion (9 May 2012)

RedRider said:


> I wrap my tools (pump/spanner) in a tea towel and attach them to the wooden dowelling with an old toe clip strap (a tip I picked up here I think) but with a couple of zip ties and some fettling ingenuity I reckon some sort of zipped purse for smaller bits and bobs could be hung from the dowelling in a similar way.


 
The Super C (and, IIRC, the Camper) has a multiple pocket inside by the dowel. One zipped compartment and three held by poppers.


----------



## wiggydiggy (10 May 2012)

RedRider said:


> I wrap my tools (pump/spanner) in a tea towel and attach them to the wooden dowelling with an old toe clip strap (a tip I picked up here I think) but with a couple of zip ties and some fettling ingenuity I reckon some sort of zipped purse for smaller bits and bobs could be hung from the dowelling in a similar way.
> 
> I love the look of my Nelson (black version..yay) and I've been blown away by how waterproof it's proved over recent weeks.
> 
> ...


 
Both of mine have those rings, this pic shows one without them but the leather loops are still there for threading something else (Ring from a keyring?) through for you to hook onto instead?


----------



## martint235 (10 May 2012)

I noticed this morning that the Nelson isn't a great accessory in a headwind!!


----------



## Brandane (10 May 2012)

BSRU said:


> Cheers I will give it a go.


 
Forgot to mention; if you are going to do this, it might be a good idea to turn your seatpost clamp back to front, i.e. with the nut and bolt towards the front of the bike. I found that mine rubbed against the saddle bag and nearly wore through the canvas . Obviously it depends on your seat height etc. whether this is going to be an issue or not, but just to be aware!


----------



## martint235 (10 May 2012)

Well I can confirm that the bag is waterproof. In hindsight, I'm not sure that riding into a rainstorm with my work laptop in it was THE way to find out though!


----------



## martint235 (10 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1843197, member: 1314"]Saddlebag is my next buy. Bye-bye rucksack.[/quote]
It's weird User!! I almost toppled over tonight because I forgot that the bike was heavier than I'm used to. However, particularly with summer coming up, there's something nice about not wearing a backpack!


----------



## wiggydiggy (11 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1843242, member: 1314"]Yep. And I've had enough of carrying 12 cans of beer home in my rucksack from the supermarket - weight has knackered the zip. Anyone would think I'm an alkie etc...[/quote]

Only 12 lol I got three bottles of wine into my Barley once


----------



## dodgy (3 Jan 2015)

Just found this thread, thought I'd bring it back to life.

New bike coming in a few days, it has rack mounts, as does my Day One Alfine which I use with panniers. But I've only recently become aware of Carradice Bagman systems. Is it realistic to carry:


2 shirts
Underwear / socks
Towel
Trousers
By means of a Bagman with appropriate bag? How does your gear handle creases when 'stuffed' into a Carradice (with Bagman support)?

Which bag would you recommend? I'd rather aim for overall low weight. I know I could go panniers again, but I really like the idea of having my gear behind me for various reasons. Firstly because I have a long Sustrans path to work that is littered with those ridiculous pieces of iron work that are supposed to stop motorbikes. Lastly, I think the bike will feel slightly zippier using bagman plus a carradice vs a Tortec with Ortliebs.

Thanks.


----------



## jongooligan (3 Jan 2015)

Got an SQR mount and a large, no name, cotton duck bag (bit bigger than a Barley). Like you, my commute is mostly on a Sustrans path with A frame stiles so the bag scores over panniers every time.
Take a clean, easy care shirt in every day. It's folded carefully and is the last thing into the bag. When I get to work I hang it up in the shower room while I'm getting showered so that the steam helps any creases drop out. Works a treat. Keks are chinos, which don't suffer as much as shirts when stuffed into the bag. All that other stuff you carry won't be seen so it doesn't matter if it gets creased.
Towel is one of those microfiber jobs (clean one every day). Once I've use it I take it out to the bike shed and clip it to my top tube as there's nowhere to dry it inside. I find they get very whiffy if you don't dry them quickly.


----------



## dodgy (3 Jan 2015)

Thanks Jon. I also use the hot shower trick to drop the creases, it's the first thing I do when I get into the shower room. Hang my shirts, put the water on hot then sort myself out before stepping into the shower, it does work very well. I also use a microfibre towel, I highly recommend them, they dry quick after use, too.

Wondering if anyone here went from rack+panniers to bagman+carradice bag or vice versa and reasons? I thought I was quite knowledgeable about cycling, having been a cyclist all my 49 years, but until recently I've never commuted and also never toured, but that might change in summer, I fancy doing some out and back trips with an overnighter.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Origamist (4 Jan 2015)

@dodgy 

You'd have no problem getting that payload into pretty much any Carradice bag. I had the SQR Tour for years and with its capacious 16L capacity, panniers were overkill for my commute. It's was also waterproof, durable and more aerodynamic than panniers. The only reason I moved over to an Alpkit Koala was the substantial weight saving. However, this large saddle bag requires more careful packing and can't support the weight of 8 cans of lager like the Carradice...


----------



## dodgy (4 Jan 2015)

Thanks @Origamist , I can't believe I've been obsessing about panniers and rack mounts when I could have just gone for a Carradice with either SQR or Bagman! As you say, panniers are overkill for a lot of commuting requirements.

Now to choose between SQR or Bagman support.


----------



## gaz (5 Jan 2015)

Have you seen the bagman 2? A much better version of the bagman that offers better support to the bag and the rack. Looks like the following, does seem hard to get now though - http://practicalcycles.com/products/237471--carradice-bagman-2-expedition-saddlebag-support.aspx







This does of course mean that you need to have upper rack mounts.


----------



## dodgy (5 Jan 2015)

Hi Gaz, I'm still researching but I've come to the conclusion that the Bagman 2 was withdrawn and now you can only buy 'Bagman original' from Carradice? I heard the Bagman 2 used lighter materials, maybe alloy instead of steel and consequently some of them failed. 

Could be wrong, but that's how it looks to me. I only carry light loads, specifically, shirt, trousers, underwear. Smart office environment.


----------



## RedRider (5 Jan 2015)

For light loads I use the bagman quick release without the supporting steelwork with no problem. Nelson longflap and barley.


----------



## gaz (5 Jan 2015)

dodgy said:


> Hi Gaz, I'm still researching but I've come to the conclusion that the Bagman 2 was withdrawn and now you can only buy 'Bagman original' from Carradice? I heard the Bagman 2 used lighter materials, maybe alloy instead of steel and consequently some of them failed.
> 
> Could be wrong, but that's how it looks to me. I only carry light loads, specifically, shirt, trousers, underwear. Smart office environment.


That would explain why i'm finding it so hard to find one. I have one that I use occasionally and don't have any issues, it is made of an alloy.

The bagman is good, would get one with QR otherwise it is a fiddle to remove it.


----------



## dodgy (5 Jan 2015)

Just made my order after speaking with Margaret at Carradice 

One of these! http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&under=range&url=sqrslim

I like being able to get the bike back to weekend mode by whipping off the bag and not leaving a bagman in place.


----------



## gaz (5 Jan 2015)

dodgy said:


> Just made my order after speaking with Margaret at Carradice
> 
> One of these! http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&under=range&url=sqrslim
> 
> I like being able to get the bike back to weekend mode by whipping off the bag and not leaving a bagman in place.


I think that is the one @Origamist has.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Jan 2015)

gaz said:


> Have you seen the bagman 2? A much better version of the bagman that offers better support to the bag and the rack. Looks like the following, does seem hard to get now though - http://practicalcycles.com/products/237471--carradice-bagman-2-expedition-saddlebag-support.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a Super C saddlebag and Bagman 2 QR support with seatpost collar for sale. £95 posted.


----------



## Origamist (6 Jan 2015)

gaz said:


> I think that is the one @Origamist has.



Almost, Gaz. Good memory! 

It looks like Dodgy has gone for the slim version which is good for trousers etc due to its extra width and better if you don't have much seatpost showing. I went for the standard version as I wanted the two side pockets for putting in tools, bananas, rain mac etc for easy and quick access. 

Good choice, Dodgy.


----------



## dodgy (6 Jan 2015)

I'm just amazed that I wasn't aware of these products, for years convincing myself that commuting could only be done by rucksack, messenger bag or panniers. <-- last few months I've done all of these!

Just proves that you don't stop learning in cycling,


----------



## ttcycle (7 Jan 2015)

I do love my carradice, have a few of them. Due to having to carry a laptop and clothes, lunch etc due to hot desking at work the camper can be small. However posting up as having issues with my bagman. I need my saddle as fwd as my rails will allow due to being short. The bagman attaches via the rails which means it messes up the fore aft and means the saddle ends up causing pain which I've tolerated for a while. It's been suggested I should use an inline seatpost. Anyone attach their bagman in a creative way not using the rails? I need a bodge solution.

Issues: small frame means low wheel clearance and not much expised seatpost.

No loops and fitting cycloloops means they sit too far under the spesh saddle.

Would really appreciate any ideas!


----------



## winjim (7 Jan 2015)

One side of the quick release mechanism on my bagman qr has come apart. I've emailed Carradice and am hoping that their legendary customer service will sort it out. In the meantime a ziptie is making a reasonable substitute.


----------



## EasyPeez (18 Feb 2015)

dodgy said:


> Just made my order after speaking with Margaret at Carradice
> 
> One of these! http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&under=range&url=sqrslim
> 
> I like being able to get the bike back to weekend mode by whipping off the bag and not leaving a bagman in place.



How are you finding the SQR @dodgy ? Will one of those take a lunchbox plus a bike lock, wallet, keys and towel?

I'm about to get myself a Carradice and was eyeing up the Pendle in green and orange. It looks classier than the SQR imho but there again I like how simple the SQR is to whip off at weekends, and I'm not sure about the bagman...don't like the sound of @winjim 's issues and I kind of resent paying £45 for what is effectively a bit of bent metal!
For those who have the bagman, is it a quick job to unscrew it from the bike when not in use?
Cheers.


----------



## dodgy (18 Feb 2015)

The SQR has been a tremendous success for me, completely revolutionised the way I think about commuting logistics. I can get 2 pairs of trousers, 2 shirts, towel + laptop in mine no problem, though I seldom actually need to carry the laptop.

I'd buy the same again, I'm convinced panniers are huge overkill for most commuting, I regret buying my Ortlieb panniers for my Genesis Day One Alfine just before Christmas, the SQR is much less fuss, better aerodynamically (just trust me, I don't have the science to back it up  ).


----------



## dodgy (18 Feb 2015)

Forgot to mention, when I put my folded clothes in the SQR, they lay flat in the bag, so they don't get creased like they can do in a pannier as they tend to fall to the bottom of the bag under their own weight.
.


----------



## winjim (18 Feb 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> I'm not sure about the bagman...don't like the sound of @winjim 's issues and I kind of resent paying £45 for what is effectively a bit of bent metal!


To update, I should add that the ever helpful Margaret very promptly sorted me out with some spare parts and my Bagman is now back in full working order.


----------



## RedRider (18 Feb 2015)

winjim said:


> To update, I should add that the ever helpful Margaret very promptly sorted me out with some spare parts and my Bagman is now back in full working order.


Same thing happened on mine a couple of years ago and Margaret sorted it out. it happened again so I bodged a new pin out of a tack and used a spot of super glue to hold it in place. 
I use the bagman quick release but without the rack part attached. The nelson sits on my mudguard instead While the barley just hangs.


----------



## EasyPeez (18 Feb 2015)

dodgy said:


> I can get 2 pairs of trousers, 2 shirts, towel + laptop in mine no problem, though I seldom actually need to carry the laptop.


Wow, that's pretty impressive! I guess it must swing a bit going round corners/pedalling out of the saddle when it's heavily laden, what with it not having a proper metal support?
It seems like the better option for price and practicality (can't see the Pendle holding that much?) but I still prefer the look of the Pendle and like the idea of a proper support to keep it nice and taut.....hmmm, if only there was a way to try before you buy!

Can anyone offer any feedback on how quick and easy the Bagman is to whip on and off? And is it ok to do that every weekend? For example, i know it wouldn't be a major job to take panniers on and off but I wouldn't want to do it every weekend as I can't think it would do them much good in the long run to constantly be releasing the tension then cranking them on again. Would the same apply to the Bagman or would that be easy to keep screwing on and taking off again without weakening/damaging it? And how effective is it at keeping the bag from sway and bounce?
Thanks for your guidance everyone :-)


----------



## winjim (18 Feb 2015)

RedRider said:


> Same thing happened on mine a couple of years ago and Margaret sorted it out. it happened again so I bodged a new pin out of a tack and used a spot of super glue to hold it in place.
> I use the bagman quick release but without the rack part attached. The nelson sits on my mudguard instead While the barley just hangs.
> View attachment 80194


Do you think Margaret's a real person? Or is she like the Dread Pirate Roberts, just a mythical name that gets passed down through the generations?


----------



## dodgy (18 Feb 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Wow, that's pretty impressive! I guess it must swing a bit going round corners/pedalling out of the saddle when it's heavily laden, what with it not having a proper metal support?



Actually, not at all. I use some road bands of rubber cut from old road inner tubes for my 27.2mm seatpost, they fit perfectly. The bands of the SQR block go over them, means you don't have to tighten the bracket up very much to get a really good grip. The Carradice instructions actually mention this tip.

I've just bought a spare seatpost and saddle so that when I'm out without needing the SQR, I just insert the new post and saddle and remove the post with the SQR block. Saves about 200g, no big deal, but I've spent a lot of money on a fairly light bike.

The trump card is now I have a dedicated SQR seatpost and saddle, it will fit in all 3 of my bikes, so all my bikes are up to commuting - even the lightweight Rose carbon Di2.


----------



## EasyPeez (3 Mar 2015)

Well, I went for the SQR Super C Tour over the Pendle + Bagman in the end, through necessity rather than choice - once in the LBS it became clear that my bike wouldn't take the Bagman at the height I have my saddle, but the Super C fitted fine. Having now done around 100 miles with the Super C on I'm glad this decision was forced on me - it takes an enormous amount (this morning I came to work with my SLR camera, lunchbox, spare shoes, wallet, 2 sets of keys, inner tube, multitool and still had room to spare!), it swings and bounces very little, costs a lot less than a bag plus bagman, has a rubber strip underneath which prevents wear when resting it onthe ground and doubles as a fab mudguard, and is a doddle to get into and to take on and off the bike.
Although not as handsome a look overall as the traditional Carradice designs, I don't think it spoils the look of the bike at all as panniers can.

Here's my bike with Super C attached:
View media item 7781
And here it is in 'performance' mode!
View media item 7784
Oh, and mine was finished by Andrea, which is nice.


----------



## dodgy (3 Mar 2015)

Great choice, makes you wonder why people fit panniers just for light commuting.


----------



## Goldie (4 Mar 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Wow, that's pretty impressive! I guess it must swing a bit going round corners/pedalling out of the saddle when it's heavily laden, what with it not having a proper metal support?
> It seems like the better option for price and practicality (can't see the Pendle holding that much?) but I still prefer the look of the Pendle and like the idea of a proper support to keep it nice and taut.....hmmm, if only there was a way to try before you buy!
> 
> Can anyone offer any feedback on how quick and easy the Bagman is to whip on and off? And is it ok to do that every weekend? For example, i know it wouldn't be a major job to take panniers on and off but I wouldn't want to do it every weekend as I can't think it would do them much good in the long run to constantly be releasing the tension then cranking them on again. Would the same apply to the Bagman or would that be easy to keep screwing on and taking off again without weakening/damaging it? And how effective is it at keeping the bag from sway and bounce?
> Thanks for your guidance everyone :-)



The Bagman couldn't be easier to take on or off - it's just a single allan bolt holding the clamp together. The first time I mounted it, I thought "That'll never stay tight..." But in three years mine has only jiggled about once, and that was just down to me not tightening it up in the first place. The Bagman compltely kills the swing btw, even when the bag's fully loaded.

I've got a Pendle, and it is pretty impressive how much you can stuff inside one. But if I was buying again for my commute, I'd probably go for the College, so that I could fit files in it.


----------



## winjim (4 Mar 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Oh, and mine was finished by Andrea, which is nice.


She made mine, and did a lovely job of it too.


----------



## RedRider (4 Mar 2015)

A Janet and a Debbie here.


----------



## dodgy (5 Mar 2015)

Kelly finished my SQR Slim


----------



## EasyPeez (5 Mar 2015)

dodgy said:


> Kelly finished my SQR Slim



Double entendre of the day.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Mar 2015)

I didn't like my long flap camper bouncing around so had a look at the supports, then fitted a basic rack to the bike. It sits at just the right height to keep the saddlebag square on and means that I can also fit panniers to that bike. (Hopefully I'll be doing a few overnight and weekenders up to Derbyshire on that bike this year. fingers firmly crossed )


----------



## ajimbobr (15 Jul 2015)

Hi all.
New to this forum.


Got a London to Paris ride coming up and finally got too fed up commuting with the rucksack today so started looking at alternative solutions.
Narrowed it down to three options, the SQR Tour and Slim, from which I have decided Slim would be the best fit for my short seatpost and folded shirt carrying needs for work.
However I also got pointed in the direction of the Bridge Street saddlebag. It looks like a modern take on the carradice. Similar QR fixing, more lightweight, modern materials.

Does anyone have any experience with one or have advice on which option to go for?

thanks in advance!


----------



## EasyPeez (16 Jul 2015)

I have the SQR Tour and am delighted with it. Holds loads, so a good option if you need to pack a fair bit. I've done a 3 day ride using it and managed to cram all the clothes, snacks and tools that I needed into it, and I use it for commuting daily with lunchbox etc. Are you doing the L2P unsupported?


----------



## jefmcg (17 Jul 2015)

ajimbobr said:


> Hi all.
> Got a London to Paris ride coming up and finally got too fed up commuting with the rucksack today so started looking at alternative solutions.
> Narrowed it down to three options, the SQR Tour and Slim, from which I have decided Slim would be the best fit for my short seatpost and folded shirt carrying needs for work.
> However I also got pointed in the direction of the Bridge Street saddlebag. It looks like a modern take on the carradice. Similar QR fixing, more lightweight, modern materials.
> ...


 
After clicking the link, I don't think the Bridge Street bags are equivalent. I've got an SQR Slim, and that will take a 13" laptop, A4 folders, folded clothes etc. The Bridge St bags are more for touring and recreation, where you don't have laptop or tablet, iron clothes or paper work.


----------



## ajimbobr (20 Jul 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Think i will go for the SQR Slim then, seems a better multi-use all rounder, commuting and longer multi-day rides 

EasyPeez, yes i'm doing L2P unsupported in August yes, four of us with single gears. Staying in B&Bs along the way rather than carrying camping gear though.


----------



## clid61 (21 Jul 2015)

I use one of these


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jul 2015)

I have a zip roll by Andrea and. Barley by Christine.


----------



## EasyPeez (23 Jul 2015)

ajimbobr said:


> four of us with single gears




Wow! You must be very fit, or taking a different route to the one we did. I don't think I could get up some of those hills without gears, esp fully laden.

I think the only difference in the Super C Slim and Tour is that the Tour which I have has side pockets on and the slim doesn't. I'd recommend the Tour if doing a long journey as it's useful to be able to get to things like phone, keys, inner tubes quickly and easily in the side pockets rather than having to unpack the main bag to root stuff out. Good bags anyway, I'm sure you'll be happy with whichever you get.
Good luck with the ride


----------

